# Phase 1 Complete - VB Code Upgraded!



## ScottW (Jul 7, 2006)

I have completed the vBulletin upgraded to the latest code which now allows me to begin "fiddle" with things behind the scenes.  New code will be released sometime Saturday afternoon/evening.

BUGS might exist while we are in transition.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 8, 2006)

Well it seems like I can not post urls inside words anymore (using the url=linked site) anymore.


----------



## fryke (Jul 8, 2006)

testing... works fine here.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 8, 2006)

Go Here


----------



## ScottW (Jul 8, 2006)

Looks good here.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 9, 2006)

Well guys. I am still getting the VB page error when I try to Preview my post in editing. The page comes up at work with IE (on a PC), at home with a PC (Firefox) and on both of my Macs.

I just figured out the error is not in the code, it is in the New Reply "Preview" post button. This error come up.

Sorry for the N00b post.
 Edit: For some reson the site doesn't link so here is what it say when you hit the "Preview post" button (in a new reply):



> Database error
> The macosx.com - Mac Support database has encountered a problem.
> Please try the following:
> Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> ...


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 10, 2006)

Well the Preview button bug is still there.


----------



## fryke (Jul 10, 2006)

Give a little time.


----------

